# How long after losing your mucus plug did labor start?



## bonjo808

I'm wondering how long it took for labor to start after you lost your plug?

I'm about 95% sure I lost my plug last night. Doc said nothing to worry about as long as I have no other symptoms...which so far I don't have any, but just wanted to see how other progressed.


----------



## Leanne87

With my first i lost my plug as my waters broke over the loo, and then contractions came thick and fast, went to the hospital and was 4cm dialated, and they kept me in from 9am.
He wasn't born till 9pm that night.

With this one (am currently 39+2) 3 days ago i started loosing big chunks of thick clear gooey stuff - phoned MW and she said it was the start of my show.
This morning at 9am i woke for a pee and had really bad AF type cramping- wiped and there was a massive blood stained show (much more blood than with my 1st).
I;ve continued to loose it all through today.
Still at home as not sure if i'm having contractions or just cramping (with DS it was all back contractions so i have no idea what tummy contractions feel like).
The cramping is lasting 3/4 minutes each time and coming every 20 mins or so, so nothing regular.

Hope its it for me. I'd love him to wait till sat night/sunday as my bedroom is being painted on saturday morning lol!

Will keep my other post updated if i get any progress xx


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

after I lost my MP with DS#1 my waters broke 3 days later.


----------



## KandyKinz

With my first I lost my mucus plug around 37 weeks and ended up being induced at 41


----------



## mrsraggle

I lost mine sometime around 41 weeks but never actually went into labour. I was induced at 40+13.


----------



## NandO1

i lost my plug with both mine the same day as they were born, good luck hun xx


----------



## M&S+Bump

Contractions started yesterday about 8pm, and I've just had a show this afternoon.


----------



## holly2234

I was losing bits of plug from about 39 to 40+6. The night of 40+6 my waters broke and huge amounts of plug with streaks of blood came with it and kept coming until she was born at 2:30am on the day of 41 weeks


----------



## bonjo808

Thanks everyone...I've continued to lose little bits throughout the day and seem to notice more after a bowel movement (sorry TMI)...we'll see how things go. 

I could really use another week at least but guess that's not up to me is it? :haha:


----------



## Koromaru

mucus plug alone isn't really a symptom of labor. The mucus plug can regenerate itself over time. A friend of mine lost hers a 20weeks and she gave birth at 36 weeks.


----------



## ducky1502

Mucus plug was coming away from about 36wks. When I had my 'show' I went into labour the following day.


----------



## welshprincess

as your plugs all been thick and gloopy or just pink stained loo roll and as it cone out all the time or just when u wipe after goin to loo?


----------



## M&S+Bump

welshprincess said:


> as your plugs all been thick and gloopy or just pink stained loo roll and as it cone out all the time or just when u wipe after goin to loo?

No blood in mine as of yet - it looks and feels like snot, to put it delicately. So far it's just kept coming and coming for a good few hours.


----------



## Tasha

1st was when they broke my waters, 2nd was about 30 minutes before birth, 3rd was eight weeks before, 4th I didnt have one :thumbup:


----------



## mazee71

I lost loads of mine on tuesday morning day after my sweep - had blood though it - but I'm still pregnant


----------



## bobo83

With my first i lost my mucus blug and had my daughter the same day :)


----------



## princesspie

I lost some of mine on Tuesday and Wednesday and have been worried about going into pre term labour but I'm still here, keeping everything crossed!! Lol. Can't remember having one with my 1st and 2nd babies but with 3 & 4 I had a show and went into labour ans had them within hours :) good luck everyone hope you have your babes soon, I'm hoping mine stays put for a while longer. I'm not due untill 25th April xx


----------

